# New T5HO



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

So i got the new T5s i purchased in the mail today.. http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-ligh.html
Before i had a 36" 2x 39 watt fixture made by Hagen that had one curved reflector for both of the bulbs and it put out alot of light, to me at least.. The new fixture i got from the link above is a 36" 4x 39 watt and it seems to be made from the least expensive materials i have ever seen to make a light fixture. its very light weight because the housing is a thin aluminum and the plastics on it look very cheaply made. it also has one reflector for all of those bulbs. its pretty much the same reflector that is in the coralife fixtures. just one long flat one. But over all im pretty happy with the purchase. it puts out way more light than my old fixture did and thats what i wanted. im gonna take it apart tomorrow and check out the ballasts and the wiring to see whats up with that.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

looks like a jebo or jalli light from the pics (the legs look like the ones on my t5ho-jalli), but the hsg looks like a jebo. cheap stuff from china so you get what you pay for. i have a couple myself and they do the job for tanks where lighting isnt that critical.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Next time you may want to try getting Giesemann's Midday T5HO. These bulbs are made for planted tanks and there is nothing like them on the market. It will be a DIY project, but the results are amazing. You will be able to use only one 39 watt Giesemann bulb instead of two of your current ones.

Virtually all T5HO fixtures on the market are not worth it. The most obvious problems are cheap bulbs and bad reflectors. What you are paying for is the "convenience" of receiving the light and just plugging it in, nothing else.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

niko said:


> Next time you may want to try getting Giesemann's Midday T5HO. These bulbs are made for planted tanks and there is nothing like them on the market. It will be a DIY project, but the results are amazing. You will be able to use only one 39 watt Giesemann bulb instead of two of your current ones.
> Virtually all T5HO fixtures on the market are not worth it. The most obvious problems are cheap bulbs and bad reflectors. What you are paying for is the "convenience" of receiving the light and just plugging it in, nothing else.
> --Nikolay


I have heard (read) Niko say this many times. It makes me wish I was handy at DIY. Unfortunately that is not me (at least with stuff like this). Sure wish I had his talent!

A_Shea sounds like you might be able to do it. If I were you I would go for it!


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

i may look in to that. thanks for all the tips!


----------

